# Yamaha 828 Light Wanted



## DANM (Jan 9, 2012)

Since I have the YS828W governor linkage fixed & carb sorted out I'm wondering if anyone our there has a light for a Yamaha snowblower. Wattage is similar to a Honda snowblower as that's what I used on my 624 when it wasn't very bright. If so let me know.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nice detective work there DANM!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Any Yamaha machine, south of the border, seems to be a rare animal. Accessory parts are probably just as scarce. That said, if you know your electrical output, you may consider an all-weather LED spot light. 

You may also consider checking out the upgrading section of the SBF, to get some ideas.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

They come up on ebay every now and then.

I pounced on a NOS one back in 2013, it was not cheap.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Does this resemble what you're after?


----------

